# Mrs&Mrs vape lounge



## razzmatazz (27/3/19)

So on Saturday I was hunting the internet for some juice when I came across this website selling what I wanted. Placed a order and did a payment. Thinking it trustworthy I waited for confirmation of order which never came. Tried to phone number which went straight to voice mail,immediate red flag. Being in I.T I check out the website and noticed is was scheduled to be deleted end of the month.Tried to mind info of owner on here no luck. Finally managed to track down the owner marcha stoltz and found out business was closed down. Requested a refund and was told to wait. Still no refund and no more communication. I find it disgusting that people in this business find it necessary to steal from others and makes me mad that they think they can get away from it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M.Adhir (27/3/19)

If you paid with a credit card, just call the bank and reverse the transaction - goods not delivered or provided. 

http://www.pasa.org.za/about-payments/faq

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/3/19)

only Mr & Mrs I trust is Mr & Mrs Hydes Vapor, excellent shop, excellent prices, nicest people!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

razzmatazz said:


> So on Saturday I was hunting the internet for some juice when I came across this website selling what I wanted. Placed a order and did a payment. Thinking it trustworthy I waited for confirmation of order which never came. Tried to phone number which went straight to voice mail,immediate red flag. Being in I.T I check out the website and noticed is was scheduled to be deleted end of the month.Tried to mind info of owner on here no luck. Finally managed to track down the owner marcha stoltz and found out business was closed down. Requested a refund and was told to wait. Still no refund and no more communication. I find it disgusting that people in this business find it necessary to steal from others and makes me mad that they think they can get away from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



@razzmatazz 

You're wasting your time trying to get a reply from Marcha.

They're about an hour's drive from me so I bought my first mod from them in-store in Aug. 2017 - an iJust Start. However, when I wanted to buy more coils they didn't have stock, but I was told by the owner, Marcha (who isn't always at the shop), that they would order for me and let me know when they arrive. 

I heard nothing more from them, despite going to the shop in person, leaving phone messages and Whatsapp messages. She did not reply to any of them. Needless to say, I never went back there nor ordered online from them.

After waiting a few months and giving Marcha countless opportunities to at least reply to me, I posted my story on their FB page and lo and behold, within a day I received both a phone call and Whatsapp from Marcha, saying something to the effect of 'good news, we now have the coils in stock'. And she had the audacity to follow up to find out whether I wanted them. Needless to say, I didn't.

At the time that I bought my mod from them (Aug. 2017) there was a fantastic guy who was working there, by the name of Mitch. If anyone knows him (or perhaps he's on this forum!) I would just like to thank *him* for the way in which he treated me when I first walked into the shop, knowing absolutely nothing. In addition, he had endless patience when I returned on three consecutive days for help with various things. 

If anyone knows him, please tell him that the lady from Yzerfontein (if he remembers) has never forgotten him - and is still a happy vaper!

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (28/3/19)

They closed in January already.

On Sunday, 20 Jan. I ran out of juice and DIY ingredients so I took a drive to the Table View beachfront hoping one of the two local shops would be open.

The owner(Mr of Mr & Mrs) told me they were closing down and gave me a bottle of XXX for free.

Try https://www.facebook.com/mrandmrsvapelounge/ to contact them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. B (28/3/19)

razzmatazz said:


> So on Saturday I was hunting the internet for some juice when I came across this website selling what I wanted. Placed a order and did a payment. Thinking it trustworthy I waited for confirmation of order which never came. Tried to phone number which went straight to voice mail,immediate red flag. Being in I.T I check out the website and noticed is was scheduled to be deleted end of the month.Tried to mind info of owner on here no luck. Finally managed to track down the owner marcha stoltz and found out business was closed down. Requested a refund and was told to wait. Still no refund and no more communication. I find it disgusting that people in this business find it necessary to steal from others and makes me mad that they think they can get away from it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard several rumours about their "questionable" business practices. Things like non payment of their suppliers; stealing ideas; etc.


----------



## Elmien (28/3/19)

No wonder they had to close down. I firmly believe customer service is the most important part of any business. If you treat me well and answer my questions you have my business for life.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jp1905 (28/3/19)

So I wonder how many people that are not on the forum have also been caught like this?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (28/3/19)

Hooked said:


> @razzmatazz
> 
> You're wasting your time trying to get a reply from Marcha.
> 
> ...


I will get this to him, I know him personally, you can find him on Instagram here: @juniorvapes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## XtaCy VapeZ (28/3/19)

I thought there store was all that in the beginning and then my brother took hid mod in as it had an issue and sent it for repair, only to come back to no store and then once we got the contact number there was no reply and he never ever got his mod back with my Asmodus Voluna on the top of it :'(

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> I will get this to him, I know him personally, you can find him on Instagram here: @juniorvapes



@XtaCy696 I'm not on Instagram (though I guess I should be) so if you could relay my message to him it would be great, thanks a lot!


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

XtaCy696 said:


> I thought there store was all that in the beginning and then my brother took hid mod in as it had an issue and sent it for repair, only to come back to no store and then once we got the contact number there was no reply and he never ever got his mod back with my Asmodus Voluna on the top of it :'(



Oh gosh that's terrible!


----------



## Hooked (28/3/19)

Jp1905 said:


> So I wonder how many people that are not on the forum have also been caught like this?



Yep! We're so lucky to have - and to be - on this forum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## razzmatazz (29/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Yep! We're so lucky to have - and to be - on this forum!



Yip well hopefully no one will support these lying thugs that steal from people known as Riaan stoltz and marcha stoltz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

